
FPGA Cluster Demonstrates Hardware-Accelerated DES Cracking [pdf] - wglb
http://www.picocomputing.com/pdf/PR_Pico_DES_BH_Jan_29_2010.pdf
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1086458>

~~~
wglb
Ah. I drilled down and found the original article.

